# Stack LGD 4033 with others?



## AllesT (Jul 10, 2018)

This is one of the beauties of this SARMs LGD-4033 .
Everyone will say that you should stack the LGD with other MRSA (andarine, ostarine, testolone). In theory, this is reasonable because all MRSA are slightly different and have different molecular pathways.
However, I recommend stacking Ligandrol on the muscles of the non-androgenic constructor. This is why your natural level of testosterone does not fall and closes. This can happen if you are simultaneously taking large doses of multiple MRSA.
For bulking, the best product to pair the LGD-4033 is the MK-677 (Nutrobal).
MK 677 is a secretagogue for growth hormone. Basically, it makes your body produce more growth hormones. I will guide you in this compound as soon as possible.
The short story is short, MK 677 does not affect your natural testosterone level. Its only effect is your appetite.
You can also rotate MK 677 within 16 weeks. This means that you can use your post rotation therapy to help you keep the gains you made during the cycle.


----------

